# Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?



## The Driver (10. September 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,

Sch... Sch... Sch....
hab mir gestern nen richtig fetten hecht Ü-1m abgerissen.
Hat mir die geflochtene schnur an schieferklippen durchgescheuert!
Jetzt schwimmt der Gute mit meinem 14cm(!) Rapala Husky Jerk Wobbler im Maul rum!
3 Drillinge und die Rassel im Wobbler müssen den doch irre machen!
der wird doch nie wieder beute machen.
was meint ihr: wie stehen die Überlebenschancen bei sowas für den Fisch?
Bis die Drillinge weggerostet sind das dauert doch monate!


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Wenn er nicht gerade alle drei Drillinge tief im Maul sitzen hat ist die Chance dass der gute den Wobbler abschütteln kann recht groß wenn der Zug durch die Schnur erstmal weg ist.


----------



## maesox (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Das ist natürlich Ärgerlich!!!!!!!!!!!! Das kommt darauf an wo der Wobbler im Hechtmaul sitzt. Unter umständen verreckt der Metrige elendig#c


----------



## duck_68 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Ich denke, dass der Hecht doch einigermaßen gute Überlebenschancen hat. Bei uns werden immer wieder Hechte gefangen, die u.a. noch Kunstköder im Maul hängen haben. Ich selbst habe einen Hecht gefangen, der ein bereits total verrostetes Stahlvorfach mit Wirbel im Schlund hängen hatte. Die Haken waren so brüchig, dass sie beim Löseversuch sofort abgebrochen sind. Daher denke ich, dass es nur noch ein paar Tage gedauert hätte, bis er sich des Stahlvorfaches selbst entledigt hätte. Der Hecht war allerdings stark abgemagert.... Konnte ja mit dem Haken im Schlund nichts schlucken.

Martin


----------



## maesox (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Ist schon richtig Martin aber ich denke daß ein Husky Jerk im Maul schon sehr hinderlich ist!!!!! Der hat drei Drillinge...da ist ein Stahlvorfach noch goldig dagegen|kopfkrat

..seis drum,machen kannst jetzt eh nichts mehr#c Rechne ihm dennoch 40% Überlebenschance ein!!


----------



## Taxidermist (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Seine Chancen werden so fifty,fifty stehen.Vor einigen Jahren fing ich einen 1,18m großen
Hecht der bei dieser Länge nur 18 1/2Pfd. wog,in unserem recht Nahrungsreichen See hätte
er sicherlich rund 25Pfd.wiegen müssen.Wenn er nicht eine alte,ausgeheilte Hakenverletzung
gehabt hätte.Er hatte auf der Oberseite des Oberkiefers eine nach außen gewölbte Knochenverletzung und auf der Innenseite eine etwa fünf Markstück große Verpilzte Stelle.Der wird wohl ein halbes Jahr nichts b.z.w. wenig gefressen haben,und auf dem
Weg zur vollständigen Genesung kam halt mein Riesentwister vorbei.
Aber wie man sehen kann,ist es für son Fisch zu schaffen den Haken wieder los zu werden. Dein schlechtes gewissen ehrt dich ja,but shit happens.

Gruß Taxidermist


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Wenn er wirklich alle drei Haken im Maul hat ists kritisch aber meistens hängt der Wobbler ja doch noch irgendwie vorne im Maul oder außerhalb. Selbst wenn er ihn nicht abschütteln kann könnte er dann noch fressen darum würde ich ihm um die 60% Überlebenschance zugestehen. Bei den Rapalas die ich kenne sind auch die Haken nicht lackiert und rosten recht schnell durch.

Die Fische können mitunter einiges ab. Habe vor kurzem einen gut genährten 70ger Zander gefangen der einen Drilling im Schlund hatte..hat ihn am Fressen nicht gehindert.


----------



## Ansgar (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Moin,

also ich wuerde dem bei nem Wobbler - wenn wir schon beim Prozente vergeben sind - eher so ne 5% Chance geben. Gerade wenn das Teil 2 bis 3 Drillinge hat. Und gerade wenn Du hart angehauen hast oder die Drillinge sich in einem laengeren Drill bis ueber die Widerhaken reingebohrt haben.

Ich glaube ganz generell sind die Chancen die Fischen zugeordnet werden, so etwas zu ueberleben viel zu hoch, denn es ist schon echt schlecht, wenn man nichts fressen kann und sich der ganze Schlund dank der fiesen Haken total entzuendet...

Selbst wenn der Wobbler - als bestmoegliche Loesung - nur ganz vorne im Maul haengt kann ein Hecht damit nicht mehr rauben und die Infektion der dieser Tage meist (im Suesswasser) extrem langsam rostenden Haken in vermutlich killt... Denn die rosten nicht mal eben in  2 Tagen weg...

Also, denke realistisch gesehen, Du hast den unwillentlich abgemurkst... Schoen ist das absolut nicht aber kann man nur 100% vermeiden wenn man garnicht angelt. Ansonsten sicherstellen das man nur beste Komponenten (Schnur, Stahlvorfach, Rolle, etc) verwendet...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Ich denke auch dass er ziemlich sicher eingehen wird. Ganz ausschliessen lässt sich sowas leider nicht.
Drum angle ich nur noch mit Gummifischen und Einzelhaken, aber das ist eine persönliche Angelegenheit.


----------



## The Driver (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

hab nur das beste! Spiderwire, Flexonit Vofach (mach ich mir selbst um 100% qualität zu haben), RedArc Rolle.... Also am Material lags nicht. es lag am hauptnachteil von geflochtener schnur: wehe man kommt damit stahlseilen, Klippen oder muscheln zu nah! schnipp schnapp und ab! wie kann man das vermeiden? mit Hardmono Schlagschnur???


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Oder mit Fluocarbon. Ich fische 2 Meter Fluovorfach am Geflecht und dann das Stahl.
Dafür hat man dann einige Knoten mehr, die ebenfalls Schwachstellen sind. Einen Tod muss man leider sterben.
Man könnte auch das Stahlvorfach verlängern auf 1 Meter oder mehr. Hilft auch schon.


----------



## Wallerschreck (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Naja so schwarz würde ich das ganze jettz nicht sehen. Ich habe auch schon Hechte gefangen die mehrere teils völlig verrostete Spinner im Maul hatten und denen ging es zumindest auf den ersten Blick ganz gut. Bei einem Wobbler kann das natürlich anders aussehen aber ich denke nicht das Fische so empfindlich sind was kleinere Verletzungen angeht. Ich meine ein Hecht langt auch hin und wieder bei einem Barsch zu und bohrt sich dabei die Stacheln durchs Maul, daran geht er aber auch nicht ein.


----------



## Ronen (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Nach möglichkeit sollte man die Anzahl der Drillinge von 3 auf 2 minimieren..... das erhöht die überlebenschancen des Fisches im Falle des Abreissens enorm!


----------



## The Driver (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

ist doch alles sch....
früher angelte man auf unsportlichste weise mit köfis und ließ die hechte schlucken bis anschlag... heut meint man man wär modern und sportlich und angelt mit kunstködern.... aber in wahrheit ist auch das nicht wirklich waidgerecht!
hab seit gestern schon gar keinen bock mehr aufs raubfischangeln....


----------



## maesox (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Find`s auf jedenfall klasse daß Dir das ganze nicht sch...egal ist!!!!#6#6#6
Ein wenig Abhilfe kannst mit einen längeren  Flexonit-Vorfach schaffen...mehr aber auch nicht. Sowas kann einfach passieren und wünscht sich niemand!!!!!#c


----------



## The Driver (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

weiß auch nicht.... bitte jetzt nicht lachen, aber trotz 26 jähriger angelerfahrung hab ich letzte nacht extrem schlecht geschlafen wegen der sache.... hab auch zweifel ob ich das raubfischangeln so noch ausüben möchte.... der hecht geht mir nicht mehr ausm kopp!


----------



## Sinned (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Passiert halt. Und jetzt nen schlechtes Gewissen zu haben ist ganz ehrlich gesagt scheiß egal, denn die Fangmoral des Angelns ist ja so aufgebaut, dass man an sich keinen Fisch verlieren will - schlussfolgernd reagiert man das nächste mal präventiv, also verlustmildernt.
Wenn du dir dein, absolut unnötiges, schlechtes Gewissen wieder wett machen willst, dann verwende bei nächsten mal, bei den hier geschilderten Umständen, ein längeres Stahlvorfach, damit es nicht zu so einem Bruch kommen kann.
Beste Grüße


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*



The Driver schrieb:


> weiß auch nicht.... bitte jetzt nicht lachen, aber trotz 26 jähriger angelerfahrung hab ich letzte nacht extrem schlecht geschlafen wegen der sache.... hab auch zweifel ob ich das raubfischangeln so noch ausüben möchte.... der hecht geht mir nicht mehr ausm kopp!



Ich versteh dich sehr gut. Mir würde es genauso ergehn. Wie gesagt: ich kann es auch nur ruhigen Gewissens ausüben weil ich nur mit einem einzigen Einzelhaken fische, den bekommt der Fisch im Falle des Falles immer sehr leicht los.


----------



## J-son (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich versteh dich sehr gut. Mir würde es genauso ergehn. Wie gesagt: ich kann es auch nur ruhigen Gewissens ausüben weil ich nur mit einem einzigen Einzelhaken fische, den bekommt der Fisch im Falle des Falles immer sehr leicht los.



Das tut er wohl; locker 90% meiner Hechte enthaken sich bei der Landung von alleine, ohne Lösezange oder ähnliches. Sobald die Spannung aus der Schnur raus ist, braucht's meist nur noch ein Kopfschütteln, und die Shads liegen im Wasser.
Trotzdem kenn' ich das Gefühl einen Fisch verangelt zu haben nur zu gut. Gerade der erste im Jahr tut besonders weh, egal ob man ihn gelandet hat, oder er vorher schon - mit Köder im Maul - abgekommen ist...es ist immer ein Sche*ssgefühl. Schliesslich geh' ich nicht los um einen Fisch zu töten, sondern um zu angeln....

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Flo66 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Ich glaub, trotz keiner 26jährigen Angelerfahrung, das der Hecht härter im nehmen ist als manch einer denkt.Blinde Hechte überleben auch, gut die Rassel ist sicherlich hinderlich.Wer weiß villeicht ist der Hecht schon wieder ohne Haken erfolgreich im jagen oder auch nicht.Die Natur ist sehr erfinderisch und der Hecht wird sicherlich alles dran geben zu überleben.Villeicht fastet er jetzt bis die Haken sich lösen oder er findet auch mal einen unvorsichtigen Weißfisch und wenn er lauert dann ist die Rassel auch egal, wenn der Weißfisch die Rasselhört ist es eh zu spät und der Hecht schieß los,meistens denk ich.Die Natur regelt das schon so oder so.

Und wenn es dich so wurmt dann versuch ihn zu fangen und zu erlösen oder den Haken zu etfernen, falles es möglich ist dort zu angeln und der Fisch mit Wobbler noch fressen kann.

Find ich aber toll das ein alter Hase nicht abgebrüht ist und die Natur noch achtet und einem der Fisch nicht egal ist.

Die Natur regelt das, aber wie lange kein ein Hecht denn ohne Nahrung auskommen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*



The Driver schrieb:


> hab auch zweifel ob ich das raubfischangeln so noch ausüben möchte.... der hecht geht mir nicht mehr ausm kopp!


Mein Tip dagegen: Nimm stärkeres Gerät, und da meine ich ernst. :g
Es ist genau ein Abziehen in Hindernisse, was passieren kann, und was man mit zu leichtem Gerät nicht verhindern kann. Hättest Du mehr Dampf gegenhalten können, wäre er ausgeschlitzt oder Du hättest ihn sogar gut bekommen. 
So min. echte 5kg Montage nachgemessen bis besser 10kg, dann bist Du auf der besseren und Gewissen-beruhigenden Fahrschiene. 
Wenn mir ein Hecht trotz 15kg Schnur und die 12kg Stahlvorfächer incl. der 10kg ausbremsenden Rolle sowie passender "grobschlächtiger" Rute ausreissen sollte, dann ist er auch wiederum so groß, daß ein 15cm Wobbler nur sowas wie ein kleiner Ohrring wäre. Normalgroße reißen mir da sicher nicht ab und kommen nirgend wo hin wo ich nicht will, Power rulez. 
Großhechtjäger brauchen nun mal das geeignete Werkzeug.

Handle in dem Sinne, dann klappt das auch besser mit dem Gewissen! #6


----------



## don_king (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Ich denke nicht dass der Hecht das überlebt.
Wobbler hängen meistens an richtig üblen Stellen und lassen sich kaum losschütteln.
Ich hab mal einen 50cm Hecht abschlagen müssen weil zwei Spitzen des Drillings im Unterkiefer saßen und sich wirklich nur mit extremer Gewalt lösen liesen.
Wo ich auch :v könnte ist wenn ein Haken des Wobblers im Auge sitzt, leider passiert das bei Hechten recht schnell.
Da vergeht mir auch die Lust und wenn ich mir vorstelle dass der Fisch dann noch ne Weile so rumschwimmt... :c


----------



## The Driver (10. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

zu meinem gerät: 14er Spiderwire: über 10 kg targkraft. 0,37er Flexonit, auch über 10kg, und der stahl war 70cm lang... also ich weiß schon was ich tue!
das unglück wollte es so das der hecht senkrecht eine zerklüftete schiefer-steilwand runtergesaust ist und da kann man ein 10 meter langes stahlvorfach nehmen und verliert trotzdem... ich werd die stelle wohl meiden, obwohl es echt ein wahrer hotspot ist, aber waidgerechtigkeit geht vor!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*



The Driver schrieb:


> zu meinem gerät: 14er Spiderwire: über 10 kg targkraft.


Da hst Du den Übeltäter. Was draufsteht ist Schall und Rauch. Gibt genug Threads dazu. Das ist eine Forellenschnur. Wenn es mal 4kg darüber ergibt.
Und ich schrieb oben: effektiv, getestet. 
Mach mal ne stabile Verankerung am Baum und hänge die Schnur ein.
Wenn Du mit aller Gewalt die nicht zerreissen kannst, und die Rolle voll zugeknallt noch max. 10cm Weise schnur freigibt, dann bist Du bei relevanten Größenordnungen. Ein Boot bringst Du übrigens mit derartiger Kraft fast zum kentern, gehst bordüber, ohne kräftigen Gewichtsausgleich geht das überhaupt nicht.
Mit soner "Spinnwebe" in hindernisreichen Gewässerabschnitten ist schon fahrlässig. :g Nimm ab ner 16/17er Powerline (ca. doppelt so dick wie Spiderwire) und dann paßt das.


----------



## maesox (11. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Find`s auch etwas schwach!!#c Ich selbst fische auf Hecht prinzipiell Geflochtene ü 15Kg Tragkraft !!!!


----------



## Big Fins (11. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Versuch doch mal an der Stelle mit totem Köderfisch, evt nimmt der gleiche Hecht den Köder.
Übrigends, Monoschnur ist keine Todsünde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Man wird immer wieder Fische verlieren, wenn man angeln geht - aus den verschiedensten Gründen. Sind ja schon einige hier angesprochen worden.

Und dass es da verschiedenste Ursachen geben kann. Die reine "Tragkraft" oder Dimension des Angelgeräts halte ich aber persönlich da nicht für die meist ausschlaggebende - was Angelgerät aushält wird von den meisten Anglern eher unter- als überschätzt.

Da ist eher der Faktor "Abrieb/Hindernisse" wichtiger als Tragkraft.

Auch was Köder angeht, plädiere ich schon seit langem wie auch andere hier für Einzelhaken.

Ob das dann im Falle eines Abrisses wirklich die Überlebenschancen erhöht, können wir nur theoretisch diskutieren - zumindest scheint es nachvollziehbar (ich verwende Einzelhaken nicht aus solchen Gründen, sondern weil sie meiner Erfahrung nach besser haken und weniger Fische im Dril abkommen lassen, was ja eigentlich der These des "leichteren abkommes bei Abriss" widersprechen würde...)

Das einem ein solcher Vorfall bei einem "Meterhecht" zu denken gibt, ist ebenfalls nachvollziehbar (und auch gut, dass es Angler gibt, die über sowas nachdenken).

Mich würde aber mal interessieren, ob ein Thread zum gleichen Vorfall (Abriss) mit einem anderen kapitalen Fisch, sagen wir mal ein 2 - Pfund - Rotauge das auf eine Festbleiboiliemontage gebissen hat, die gleichen Emotionen und Postinganzahl erreicht hätte.

Oder anders gefragt:
Sind wir da manchmal alle nicht etwas "eingleisig" bei der "Bewertung" der Fischarten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist eher der Faktor "Abrieb/Hindernisse" wichtiger als Tragkraft.


Thomas, kleine Korrektur: bei Talsperren ala Edersee und Felsklippen braucht man über Abriebsfestigkeit nicht lange diskutieren. Funzt nicht, das ist immer ab, wenn es richtig um derartige Steinzacken wickelt, jedenfalls wenn man nicht wirkliche Wäscheleinen verwendet.

Das nächste ist der nahende siechende Hechttod duch Hindernisse, Holz oder Klippen eben.
Wer Handlandung und Zurücksetzen üben will, sollte vorher auch schauen wie unbeschädigt der Fisch noch ist. Wenn der einmal richtig über die scharfe Steinkante (Bruchschiefer z.B.) fetzt ist das Bauchfell durch. Sieht man nicht mal leicht, eben erst beim Ausnehmen. Denn bräuchte man keinesfalls mehr zurücksetzen. Genauso sind Fluchten in dickes dichtes Holz eine Gefahr, sowohl den Fisch samt Montage zu verlieren, wie daß er sich tödlich verletzt, aufspießt. Verhindern kann man genau diese großen Fährnisse nur durch starkes gegenhaltefähiges Gerät (insgesamt und effektiv). 



> Oder anders gefragt:
> Sind wir da manchmal alle nicht etwas "eingleisig" bei der "Bewertung" der Fischarten?


Aber sicher. Die Hechtangler sind da genau wie die Karpfenangler schon etwas eigentümlich und manchmal zart besaitet. :g


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Ihr habt ja selbstmörderische Hecht. Spiessen sich selber auf wenn man sie nicht festhält. Das finde ich etwas zum Schmunzeln, ich glaube badische Hechte scheinen intelligentger zu sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja selbstmörderische Hecht. Spiessen sich selber auf wenn man sie nicht festhält. Das finde ich etwas zum Schmunzeln, ich glaube badische Hechte scheinen intelligentger zu sein.


Das ist gut möglich, manche sind mehr Amokläufer, andere nicht. #c

In Schweden gibts sowas aber auch, mein Vater kam so mal 2006 zu einem der kuriosesten Hechtfänge aller Zeiten, einen 1,10m ~18Pfd etwas abgemagert, gefangen mit einem Handtuch! 
(ala Douglas Adams, der wichtigste Ausrüstungsgegenstand! )

Der Hecht war im Bauchbereich angepiekst, durch Gaff oder einen spitzen Stock oder dergleichen und konnte nicht mehr richtig schwimmen, paddelte an der Oberfläche sichtbar herum. Mit einem Boot und einem Handtuch ließ er sich einfangen, abschlagen und untersuchen.

Die irreste Nummer war aber mein "alter Herr" zuvor: Zuerst mal schwimmend dem Hecht hinterher und versucht ihn zu greifen.|smash: DAS schlug aber fehl. :g


----------



## Rhxnxr (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

sicher gibt es viele Angler die Fische mit Angelhaken,Stahlvorfach,Kunstköder oder whatever am/im Körper gefangen haben.
Aber keiner fängt diejenigen die am Grund der Gewässer an sowas verreckt sind.^^
deshalb kann denke ich keiner über die Überlebenschance eine genaue Prognose abgeben.
Ich selber angle seit vielen Jahren widerhakenlos und kann nicht behaupten das ich viel mehr Aussteiger als vorher hätte.Kein Stress beim Hakenlösen, bei Fischen die ich zurücksetzen möchte, und meinem Gewissen gehts auch besser falls mal einer abreisst.

P.S. ich beangle meist ein sehr gutes Salmonidengewässer  und habe trotz vieler Sprünge der Bf's wirklich kaum mal einen Aussteiger während des Drills


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Wahrscheinlich habe ich es überlesen:
*Aber wie lange war denn dein Stahlvorfach?*


----------



## angler_lübeck (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

70cm. würde vor allem eine abriebsfestere geflochtene nehmen. habe auch bei steinigen wänden öfter geflochtene zerschossen, mein tipp wäre die climax spinline, scheint gut zu halten, hechte die kreuz und quer durch seerosen bügeln hält sie anstandslos.


----------



## falter78 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

also ich fische seit dem Frühjahr eine 40 lbs Power Pro beim Angeln mit Wobblern. Habe bis heute 31 Hechte damit gefangen und vor allem kaum Köderverluste gehabt. Würde also sagen, dass man ruhig dickere Geflochtene nehmen kann. Einer evtl. Scheuchwirkung kann ich nur widersprechen.

Der einzige Nachteil von so dicken Geflochtenen - und das habe ich gerade erst am Edersee erleben können - ist, dass der Wasserwiderstand zu hoch ist und damit das Jiggen von Gufis in großen Wassertiefen sehr schwierig ist.


----------



## The Driver (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

eben, und auch beim schleppen erleben deine wobbler einen imensen tiefenverlust durch zu dicke geflochtene! zur info: hab im august auch einen 1,20m hecht an der 14er spiderwire bezwungen...(war allerdings vom boot aus).


----------



## maki1980 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Hecht mitsamt Wobbler abgerissen!!! Überlebt der das?*

Ist natürlich ein blöde Sache...
Kann The Driver voll verstehen hätte hier auch ein sehr schlechtes Gewissen gegenüber einen mehrere Jahre alten Fisch.
Ich habe für mich Persönlich schon seit einiger Zeit beschlossen nur noch Haken ohne
Wiederhaken zu nutzen. Ich denke, dass hier die größte Chance für den Fisch besteht den Haken los zu werden. Außerdem ist für mich der Reiz wesentlich Höher da ich nun 
Konzentrierter im Drill bin und der Fisch am anderen Ende auch eine sportliche
Chance hat mein laienhaftes Können in Frage zustellen.


Gruß
Daniel


----------

